
Postman raises $150M Series C at $2B valuation - tango12
https://blog.postman.com/postmans-series-c-funding-and-the-future-of-apis/
======
tango12
On techcrunch: [https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/11/api-platform-postman-
nabs-...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/11/api-platform-postman-
nabs-150m-series-c-on-2b-valuation/)

